

Portland will flush 38 million gallons of water - ovechtrick
http://www.oregonlive.com/portland/index.ssf/2014/04/portland_will_flush_38_million.html

======
JeremyMorgan
The power of perception ladies and gentlemen.

I drink this water, and I really don't think it's a big deal. There's worse
stuff that ends up in there, that's why you filter it.

I don't think they should waste a bunch of water just to appease a few who
might complain. People in Southern California would kill to have the water
quality we have here.

------
nanavatiarpan
First world problems lol

